# Wildgarten im September



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2014)

Wenigstens ein paar Bilder konnte ich gestern schon mal machen 
Vieles blüht noch oder schon wieder und es gibt jetzt langsam massenweise zu essen 

Der Sanddorn trägt gigantisch, und der Hopfen blüht zum ersten mal an der Stallwand!


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2014)

Am späten Nachmittag gestern und heute morgen hatte ich dann Zeit für die restlichen Bilder.  
Die ersten Bäume auf der vor 2 Jahren neu angelegten Streuobstwiese tragen erstmal richtig - vor allem die Äpfel 
        
der __ Feuerdorn wächst am Rand der Streuobstwiese und der Grashüpfer fühlt sich unter dn Büschen super wohl: 
    
Am Hühnerstall blüht er __ Efeu und die Hagebutten werden von den Vögeln stark frequentiert:
   

 im Pferdeauslauf trägt der __ Flieder satt und hinter dem RoundPen habe ich entdeckt, dass da eine Haselnuss (von der ich gar nicht wusste, dass sie da ist) trägt:


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2014)

und nochmal Streuobstwiese - die __ Quitte und die Pflaume tragen ebenfalls erstmals:
    
Der __ Wein hat sich im Garten über dem __ Immergrün ausgebreitet und trägt gigantisch....wenn der erst reif ist......
 
...und hier noch ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2014)

...ich kann es kaum glauben: 
heute morgen staunte ich nicht schlecht, als ich feststellte, dass sogar der __ Mohn
nochmal wieder blüht!
...und auf meinem Rundgang habe ich dann unzählige Wiederblüher entdeckt.
Damit es hier nicht zuviele Bilder werden, habe ich die Großaufnahmen von Blüten, die alle irgendwo mitten in der "Wildnis" erschienen sind, zu einer kleinen Photomontage zusammengefasst: 
 
die anderen waren zu klein für eine Photomontage: 
           
...und der __ Wein wird jeden Tag ein wenig reifer - in der Übersicht sieht man, wie er alles andere überrankt:     und die Wildrose, die im Frühjahr schneeweiße Blüten hatte, ist jetzt von Hagebutten übersäät:


----------



## Tanny (19. Sep. 2014)

In der verwilderten Vogelfutterecke kommen immer wieder Überraschungen hervor.

So unscheinbar sieht es von weitem aus: 

 

...und das befindet sich aus der Nähe betrachtet in diesem grünen Wirrwarr: 

         

Direkt unter dem hochhängenden Futterhäuschen haben sich Sonnenblumen breit gemacht: 

 

...und an der Hauswand blüht es auch schon wieder:


----------



## Tanny (21. Sep. 2014)

eine kleine Frage an alle:

besteht hier Interesse an einer Doku:
"Herbstputz im Wildgarten ala` Tanny" ?

Wenn ja, würde ich einen gesonderten Thread aufmachen und sporadisch
(Tempo ist wetterabhängig und zieht sich bis in den Winter rein)
entsprechende vorher/nachher Fotos der verschiedenen Ecken machen,
wo meine super motvierten "Jungs und Mädels" aufräumen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2014)

Servus Kirstin

Meinerseits würde Interesse bestehen ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Mario09 (21. Sep. 2014)

Huhu Kirstin,

auch Interesse

lg M&J


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2014)

man tau Kirstin,
ich lern' auch immer gern was dazu!


----------

